

3D printed, open source Ray-Bans for Google Glass - chrisbarrett
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/sunshade-3d-printed-open-source-ray-bans-google-glass/

======
chrisbarrett
I worked with Next Fab Studio in Philadelphia to develop 'Sunshade' a 3D
Printed Prism Cover for Google Glass. I open sourced the code and it's
available for anyone here to download and print:
[http://prserve.com/sunshade/Sunshade1.0.zip](http://prserve.com/sunshade/Sunshade1.0.zip)

